# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Kishe ortodokse shqiptare ne Argjentine

## Archon

Rastesisht ne fb pashe disa foto te nje kishe ortodokse shqiptare ne argjentine.Nga ato qe shkruheshin aty(ne shqip) flitej per nje mitropoli shqiptare te diaspores dhe kishte shkrime edhe mbi te madhin Theofan Noli.Nuk e di si funksionon nga ana e organizimit,nga kush kishe varen etj por vendosa ti ndaj me ju disa foto qe tregojne mallin e tyre per atdheun.

----------


## Archon



----------


## derjansi

kjo qonka me te vertet kish shqiptare gjynah qe kisha autoqefale e shqipnis as nuk i afrohet ksaj 

bravo i qoft kti prifti

----------


## MARGUS

Flm Korca! foto interesante

----------


## KORCARI 2

Shume bukur!

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Zoti e bekofte!
Kush do te jete te mbaj lart identitetin kombetar...

----------


## neokastra

> kjo qonka me te vertet kish shqiptare gjynah qe kisha autoqefale e shqipnis as nuk i afrohet ksaj 
> 
> bravo i qoft kti prifti


Jane arbereshet e Italise te emigurar ne Argjentine, por jane ortodokse vetem ne tradite se ne te vertete jane uniate. Pastaj se mos ke vizituar ti ndonje kishe ortodokse shqiptare ne Shqiperi qe te flasesh. Nga media mund te degjosh shume por Ungjilli meson mos fol per gjera qe nuk i ke pare dhe degjuar duke mos qene prezent. Vizito kishat ortodokse ne Shqiperi dhe pastaj komento.

----------


## Gon!

Vertete me pelqeu kjo qe pashe, u befasova shume !

----------


## BLEDI_SH

ore ti albuc pse na i fshin mesazhet??????????????????????

----------


## Albo

> Jane arbereshet e Italise te emigurar ne Argjentine, por jane ortodokse vetem ne tradite se ne te vertete jane uniate. Pastaj se mos ke vizituar ti ndonje kishe ortodokse shqiptare ne Shqiperi qe te flasesh. Nga media mund te degjosh shume por Ungjilli meson mos fol per gjera qe nuk i ke pare dhe degjuar duke mos qene prezent. Vizito kishat ortodokse ne Shqiperi dhe pastaj komento.


Nuk jane arbereshe. Keta jane shqiptare qe kane emigruar nga Shqiperia drejt Argjentines ne vitet 1930, ne kohen e Mbretit Zog. Shumica e tyre jane gjirokastrite, permetare e korcare. Jane nje komunitet i vogel ne Argjentine dhe kane me shume se 80 vjet atje.

Albo

----------


## Archon

Qe mos thoni here tjeter qe ortodokset e shqiperise e kane "inat" flamurin shqiptar po ju sjell nje foto nga kisha e Vlores ku dallohet fare qarte flamuri shqiptar.

----------


## Akili-A

> ore ti albuc pse na i fshin mesazhet??????????????????????


fol ndonje mendim persembari te pakten. qe te behesh interesant.

----------


## BLEDI_SH

> fol ndonje mendim persembari te pakten. qe te behesh interesant.


zedhenesi i tij je ti?apo avokati???

----------


## Toffee

> Qe mos thoni here tjeter qe ortodokset e shqiperise e kane "inat" flamurin shqiptar po ju sjell nje foto nga kisha e Vlores ku dallohet fare qarte flamuri shqiptar.


O Korca..cjane keto llafe?? Si ta vete mendja qe mendojme nje gje te tille??
E kemi me grekofillat..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

> fol ndonje mendim persembari te pakten. qe te behesh interesant.


C'ke ti pseudo avokat?

Apo interesant behesh ti kur ndjek pas si mi postimet?!

----------


## neokastra

> ore ti albuc pse na i fshin mesazhet??????????????????????


Bledi, Sqarimi ishte i qarte per nje komunitet kombetar i cili ndodhet ne nje vend te caktuar. Ky ka qene qellimi i vetem i pergjigjes. Mos u perpiq te hamendesosh se ata i konsideron keshtu e ashtu. Ata njihen si arbereshe dhe nuk besoj se kjo i ben me pak shqiptare sic thua ti, por dicka qe eshte e njohur boterisht, historikisht, politikisht nuk ka nevoje te perseritet gjithmone. Aty eshte bere nje sqarim per identitetin fetar dhe jo ate kombetar. Do te luteshme qe te ishe pak me i sjellshem te pakten me paragjykimin. Nese do me shume per identitetin e tyre kombetar nje botim shume i mire eshte libri i Vicenso Dorses nje arberesh i shekullit te XIX. Do te ishte e tepert te bisedonim pa e lexuar ate dhe tregon origjinen e tyre arberore se fjala shqiptar eshte shume e vone ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe. Keshtu qe nuk eshte as mohim dhe as fyerje t'i quash arbereshe. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe ata ruajne emrin e vjeter te shqiptareve arber ose arberesh si i njohin dhe ne Itali.

----------


## neokastra

Bledi nje informacion ke dhe ne kete foto ne FCB
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater

----------


## BLEDI_SH

> Bledi, Sqarimi ishte i qarte per nje komunitet kombetar i cili ndodhet ne nje vend te caktuar. Ky ka qene qellimi i vetem i pergjigjes. Mos u perpiq te hamendesosh se ata i konsideron keshtu e ashtu. Ata njihen si arbereshe dhe nuk besoj se kjo i ben me pak shqiptare sic thua ti, por dicka qe eshte e njohur boterisht, historikisht, politikisht nuk ka nevoje te perseritet gjithmone. Aty eshte bere nje sqarim per identitetin fetar dhe jo ate kombetar. Do te luteshme qe te ishe pak me i sjellshem te pakten me paragjykimin. Nese do me shume per identitetin e tyre kombetar nje botim shume i mire eshte libri i Vicenso Dorses nje arberesh i shekullit te XIX. Do te ishte e tepert te bisedonim pa e lexuar ate dhe tregon origjinen e tyre arberore se fjala shqiptar eshte shume e vone ne fjalorin e gjuhes shqipe. Keshtu qe nuk eshte as mohim dhe as fyerje t'i quash arbereshe. Kjo eshte arsyeja qe ata ruajne emrin e vjeter te shqiptareve arber ose arberesh si i njohin dhe ne Itali.


nuk thash se eshte mohim apo fyerje ti quash arberesh,keqkuptove,po keshtu eshte kur te fshijn mesazhet,dhe kjo fshirje nderpet rrjedhen e bisedes.

----------


## neokastra

> nuk thash se eshte mohim apo fyerje ti quash arberesh,keqkuptove,po keshtu eshte kur te fshijn mesazhet,dhe kjo fshirje nderpet rrjedhen e bisedes.


I lexova dhe mesazhet e fshira para se te fshiheshin por ishte dhe nje pergjigje per ate komentuesin tjeter jo me qellim fyes por sqarues sepse ne ne Shqiperi te them te drejten kemi gjithmone problem i themi fqinjit qe ti je keshtu por vetem me fjale se kur ai thote eja dhe shih si jam ne te vertete ne nuk pranojme. Kete desha te them se ai duhet te vizitonte kishat ortodokse ne Shqiperi dhe pastaj te thote arsyet e tij. Ketu qendron dhe nonsensi i gjithe kesaj, se askush qe thote keshtu nuk e merr mundimin te shkoje te shohe kishat e ortodokseve shqiptare se ne c'gjuhe luten, flasin e komunikojne me njeri tjetrin. Beni kete dhe mendoj se komunikimi do te jete me i drejte. Deri sa nuk e beni kete cfare te them perseri do te te lus vizito kishat ortodokse ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Fehmikaciu

> zedhenesi i tij je ti?apo avokati???


 Bledi i dashtun,pa ALBON nuk kemi te gjalle,Albo eshte njeri fisnik dhe madheshtor,shiqoje sa punen e ben ky ne forum,i palodhshem,puntorit duhet me ja dhen doren dhe duhet te kemi respekt,te gjith kemi te drejte te shprehim mendimet tona,asnje nuk jemi te perkryer,por duhet te jemi tolerante,sepse e verteta nuk dele kurr ne shesh menjeher,ne vetem po diskutojme si SHQIPETARE te barabarte,per te miren e vendit tone,kaniher mahitemi te krijojm disponim secili sipas menyres se vet.

----------

